# Joining ibew local 353 as journeyman



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Go to your local and talk with them, but I bet this is what they tell you.

Most locals will want you to help organize a non union EC.

Unions don’t have any jobs or work, they just represent the workers rights and act as a dispatch. The contractors have the work

If they let everyone join, there would not be enough work for everyone with the contractors that are union.

Help organize your non union employer, he still maintains his work, you have a job and all workers now are represented by the union with benefits, training etc.


----------



## Mikey625 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ya i know about that way but right now im not working and to be honest i dont want to get caught trying to flip a company that might tarnish my name


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

353 and 586 seem to have a lot of work right now, the rest in Ontario I’m not sure about. 

Best thing to do is go in and talk with someone. No harm in that


----------



## Mikey625 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ya thats what i was told thats why i feel now is my best chance


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Mikey625 said:


> i dont want to get caught trying to flip a company that might tarnish my name


Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel about the union. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mikey625 (Jan 2, 2018)

The_Modifier said:


> Mikey625 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont want to get caught trying to flip a company that might tarnish my name
> ...


I really believe in the union im tired of working for these non union companies where the pay is **** and you always have to watch your back i live in toronto and it only makes sense for me to work for the union


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mikey625 said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum
> 
> I just received my journeyman license after a hard 5 years and i am looking at joining the ibew and would like to know how hard it is to join at the current moment. I am 24 and feel that if i am going to start building a pension that the time is now or never any advise on this would be helpful
> 
> Thank you


The time is now or tomorrow but never should not enter into the equation in regards to saving for retirement. I am 65 and lost almost all my retirement 2 years ago in a divorce, I am saving like a mad man for the next 10 years.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Mikey625 said:


> Ya i know about that way but right now im not working and to be honest* i dont want to get caught trying to flip a company that might tarnish my name*





Mikey625 said:


> *I really believe in the union im tired of working for these non union companies where the pay is ***** *and you always have to watch your back* i live in toronto and it only makes sense for me to work for the union


You're going to have to work for your piece of the pie and sometimes that means getting your hands dirty to prove yourself. There is more to paying your dues than a monthly fee.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

I am also curious. I live in MA and never even tried applying for the union. Just wanted to learn and get right into electrical as soon as I could, so the first place that wanted me, I went for. What is the process if down the road I were to become licensed from working from a non-union company? I know it varies state to state probably, but would I have to start from the beginning as a first year apprentice?


----------

